# How it all began - 1956 - today



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

BMW 503










BMW 3200CS










BMW 2000CS










BMW 3.0CSi










BMW 6 Series










BMW 8 Series










New 6 Series


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> BMW 6 Series


Ooh, Royal Blue over Beige. The M6 I was looking at on eBay last week was that combo (but with Alpinas, not BBS RS). It's really starting to catch up to Zinnober/Lotus as my favorite.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Ooh, Royal Blue over Beige. The M6 I was looking at on eBay last week was that combo (but with Alpinas, not BBS RS). It's really starting to catch up to Zinnober/Lotus as my favorite.


I saw a similar car (but with black interior) in person, as I took my car for IHKA recall to the dealer.

Stunning color, gorgeous car. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

None of them are particularly attractive. :eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> None of them are particularly attractive. :eeps:


If the 3.0 CSi is not attractive, I don't know what it is


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

if I must choose one... I'd say the 503.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

If I could have any of those it would have to be the 3.0Csi :thumbup: 

That car embodies all that is BMW. A close second would be a first generation M5.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Pretty, pretty cars, all of them. :thumbup:


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

I like the new one.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Ooh, Royal Blue over Beige. The M6 I was looking at on eBay last week was that combo (but with Alpinas, not BBS RS). It's really starting to catch up to Zinnober/Lotus as my favorite.


Beautifull car!!! My best friends father in the Netherlands has 2 635csi's, one white over red leather and one in Light Blue over black leather. He crashed the white car earlier this year near Utrecht in the Netherlands, I have some picks of that crash and I will post them later!
Story was that, Peter was doing about 180 km/h on the emergency lane and happend upon a lone Fiat in that same lane.... :yikes:
Then the police came for a talk with him and he told the officer I was doing about 90 km/h but the office didn't buy it... he said according to the marks on the road you should have been doing about 160 - 170 km/h (did not get a ticket cause nobody was hurt!!)


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

*6 series*

Here is the picture... :bawling:


----------

